# The all New BatGirl Yvonne Craig.....



## BigJohn (Jan 15, 2001)

Our New Yvonne Craig sculpted by Scott Fenterer and he is the best .. We will have this kit ready for shipping in less than a week .. It is done 1/6th scale around 10.5" tall ..Thanks for loking Johnny 



















You may contacte me at [email protected] 

Or visit the site www.johnnysresin.com


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wowzers! Looks great!

Contact info?


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

Neck seems a bit giraffy, but everything else looks great!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Nice, real nice. Maybe the giraffy look is due to the picture angle. 

Steph


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Hummuna Hummuna Hummuna!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice likeness on the face, but Yvonne Craig wasn't that skinny. Yeah, I know, "Everybody's a critic." Seriously, good luck with the kit, looks like it'll be a winner!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's fine, I got no problem with "idealized" figures of real people. It's more an impression of Yvonne than a perfect portrait, but a damn good impression.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Looks pretty close to me...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, after checking the website, I think I may order that Batmobile kit instead! NICE kit!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hey John you bet it's a nice kit. Got 2, one built with a flashing siren and flame in the back. But you better be good at using super glue (I'm sure you are). One mistake and you'll say bad words 'cause it will be glued forever. The details are superbe!!!!! If you can, get the Bat ram also. 

Steph


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Yea, that Batmobile is preety cool looking.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

I wonder if there will be any at Wonderfest this year?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Aw gee! I missed out! can't see it!

Could ya send me those pics...could ya could ya huh huh?

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

Yeah, I can't see the pics either. What's the website link?


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

Nevermind -finally loaded. Wow! I think the Batmobile @ $125 is definitely the top choice.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Went to the site.

WOW!!! I like the car! very cool and not a bad price!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I've got that Batmobile kit. Very nice kit, one of the best Batmobile kits I've seen so far. Best part is it's complete, no scrounging spare parts box for wheels or tires or other such pieces. Resin casting is very clean, little seam work to sand.
Though she's still sitting in the box the steering mechanism looks pretty straight forward. Shouldn't be too much trouble to assemble. If I have one complaint it's that the Vacuformed canopies are a little on the thin side. Not a big problem really.


----------

